# Dare to try a new brand cycling jersey for the coming Summer?



## katrinayoeleo (Feb 5, 2015)

I think many cyclists especially those who get good wearing experience from those big branded cycling jersey won`t be easily agreed to try a new brand even it is with better price and same good wearing. So, if there are jersey designs like the following shows, how many of you dare to try them for the coming Summer ?  And which of them is the one you *won`t *choose ?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I wouldn't try them for a few reason's 
1. the colors aren't appealing
2. I prefer not to have brand names prominently displayed on jerseys
3. I don't need any new jerseys


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

While I'm not a fan of overbranding either, I have to say the jerseys on the left look like jerseys. The ones on the right look like shirts with names on them.

I guess overbranding has become so commonplace, it's become its own aesthetic.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Just about every brand makes varied levels or quality and fit. I don't buy based on brand but based on if I think something is made well and fits. I don't 'try brands' or blindly by based on brand, I buy jerseys that fit me.


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

Black, no. the white with blue is ok. I won't buy them if I have to wear a brand that prominently. Remove Yoeleo from the front and back but leave the stripes. Maybe add something that looks like mountains on top of the stripe. What are the price points for these?


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

Opus51569 said:


> While I'm not a fan of overbranding either, I have to say the jerseys on the left look like jerseys. The ones on the right look like shirts with names on them.


Those are front and back images, not different jerseys.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Not sure exactly what you mean, or why it's even a discussion, but no, I wouldn't wear any of those. But you can.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I have no problem wearing black or logo-branded jerseys.

also depends on cost, materials used, and if race-cut is available.

mostly, the designs shown are a little drab and boring...try some better colors.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

we're not idiots, if it's free marketing research you're after just say it!


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

9W9W said:


> we're not idiots, if it's free marketing research you're after just say it!


Exactly. Based on user name I believe that is what this is. The threads that start with "I work for xxx company and would like feedback" etc. are okay I guess, but this stuff not so much. That's me though, others may not care. 

To answer the question though, no. I would not wear that jersey. Maybe if I had Yoeleo products, but still probably no.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Can I get one of these in a race cut?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

nsfbr said:


> Those are front and back images, not different jerseys.


Oh. Then only half of it will look silly.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

1. I don't buy most brands because in good shape I don't wear jerseys larger than Louis Garneau XS pro-fit (XXS fits better) and they don't go that small, even Castelli and Giordana who allegedly sell clothing for thin European cyclists. 6" difference between chest and waist is a start.

2. I don't buy jerseys with zippers that have pulls that don't stay in place and rattle my helmet buckle.

3. I'm not going to buy another jersey that doesn't come with a silicon gripper at the waist hem that runs all the way around.

4. I don't buy cycling clothes I can't send back for a refund within a few days when they don't fit right, ideally with free return shipping.

If you can do all that you still need better graphic design. The blue is least bad. With logos that big you're renting space and I better get a good deal - the last jerseys I bought with logos that big were $20-$35.

Finally, I have enough jerseys and don't need to buy more.

IMHO, if you're trying to market your company throw in a free branded jersey with every big-ticket purchase like a frame, wheel set, or order over $X.

People are a lot more flexible surround what they'll use when it's free.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Srode said:


> I wouldn't try them for a few reason's
> 1. the colors aren't appealing
> 2. I prefer not to have brand names prominently displayed on jerseys
> 3. I don't need any new jerseys


Pretty much sums it up. 

I mean if I got one free, I would try it out of curiosity. And the colors are nothing terrible but I can't justify another jersey unless there was some meaning behind it.


----------



## katrinayoeleo (Feb 5, 2015)

Oxtox said:


> I have no problem wearing black or logo-branded jerseys.
> 
> also depends on cost, materials used, and if race-cut is available.
> 
> mostly, the designs shown are a little drab and boring...try some better colors.


Thanks for the opinion. There will be different color combinations for each design,but the design is settled.


----------



## katrinayoeleo (Feb 5, 2015)

9W9W said:


> we're not idiots, if it's free marketing research you're after just say it!


Apologize if that bothers you, but I highly respect this public platform to communicate and exchange ideas. Thanks!


----------



## katrinayoeleo (Feb 5, 2015)

majbuzz said:


> Exactly. Based on user name I believe that is what this is. The threads that start with "I work for xxx company and would like feedback" etc. are okay I guess, but this stuff not so much. That's me though, others may not care.
> 
> To answer the question though, no. I would not wear that jersey. Maybe if I had Yoeleo products, but still probably no.


Good advice. Thanks.
Well... My name is Katrina, and i work for Yoeleo Sports. I am the person who always try to apply for discount or at least small gifts for those customers I serve. If you need my help, you can contact me anytime through Email.
Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

I would try the predominately white one if the price is right. The black is out of question in Vegas and just not into solid blue. As a new rider I just need to get enough gear to ride a couple days without washing. 

My my preferance is actually brighter colors. I love the bright yellows and greens, visability is key to me, and as I see with some of the clothing trend , it's important to others who ride around traffic or night.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

The Yoeleo logo is too big for my tastes. I like the colors, but would only consider it if the jerseys were extremely cheap, like US$10-$15. I don't like the big logo.


----------



## katrinayoeleo (Feb 5, 2015)

Terrasmak said:


> I would try the predominately white one if the price is right. The black is out of question in Vegas and just not into solid blue. As a new rider I just need to get enough gear to ride a couple days without washing.
> 
> My my preferance is actually brighter colors. I love the bright yellows and greens, visability is key to me, and as I see with some of the clothing trend , it's important to others who ride around traffic or night.


I heard the best seller jerseys on Amazon is with yellow color due to the Tour de France and as you said, it is more visible. Thanks for your opinion, we are going to produce them in different color series including the bright ones.


----------



## katrinayoeleo (Feb 5, 2015)

milkbaby said:


> The Yoeleo logo is too big for my tastes. I like the colors, but would only consider it if the jerseys were extremely cheap, like US$10-$15. I don't like the big logo.


Thanks for your idea. We are going to use good fabric and will control the price not being expensive, but also wont be that cheap cause the cost will be higher when using good materials.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

katrinayoeleo said:


> I heard the best seller jerseys on Amazon is with yellow color due to the Tour de France and as you said, it is more visible. Thanks for your opinion, we are going to produce them in different color series including the bright ones.


Personally I like bright too. Yellow would be my favorite except for the Tour reference. Still have a few yellow jerseys.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Quit lying guys. We all know you're going to buy another Izumi, Castelli or Hincapie jersey because it's not all about the design but fabric as well (Scholler Coldblock?). 

Tour yellow is tacky, but fluorescent yellows and greens are in. I really like the "army" Tinkoff kit, or a slightly muted version of that.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

9W9W said:


> ...fluorescent yellows and greens are in.


yeah, the whole 80s neon thing is back...wasn't a fan then or now.


----------



## katrinayoeleo (Feb 5, 2015)

9W9W said:


> Quit lying guys. We all know you're going to buy another Izumi, Castelli or Hincapie jersey because it's not all about the design but fabric as well (Scholler Coldblock?).
> 
> Tour yellow is tacky, but fluorescent yellows and greens are in. I really like the "army" Tinkoff kit, or a slightly muted version of that.


Fluorescent yellows and greens is a good choice, like it too!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Katrina, that zipper on the back pocket should be horizontal not vertical.

Sometimes riders want to get something out of a zippered pocket while riding. If you open a vertical zipper too much everything falls out of the pocket! Horizontal zipper is much better.


----------



## jaske5 (Feb 12, 2014)

I actually like the black. Its slimming and i need that. If they are inexpensive and durable than i would be interested. Being on a strict budget, i do a lot of shopping around. I have found most of my jerseys used and have only a few bib shorts so a lot of laundry being done. Keep us informed of the pricing and maybe i will give it a try.


----------



## katrinayoeleo (Feb 5, 2015)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Katrina, that zipper on the back pocket should be horizontal not vertical.
> 
> Sometimes riders want to get something out of a zippered pocket while riding. If you open a vertical zipper too much everything falls out of the pocket! Horizontal zipper is much better.


There are actually no zipper for the back pockets, they are just sewing lines that looks like zippers. :blush2:


----------



## katrinayoeleo (Feb 5, 2015)

jaske5 said:


> I actually like the black. Its slimming and i need that. If they are inexpensive and durable than i would be interested. Being on a strict budget, i do a lot of shopping around. I have found most of my jerseys used and have only a few bib shorts so a lot of laundry being done. Keep us informed of the pricing and maybe i will give it a try.


Thanks for your interest *jaske5*. They will be with very comfortable and quick dry cloth, although the jerseys havent been in massive production, but we selected the cloth been used already. Sure i will keep you guys informed once we settled the price etc.


----------



## BlazingPedals (Apr 4, 2013)

Yoeleo is a Chinese company that makes, among other things, rims and wheels. When most of us buy branded jerseys, it's a brand that we own or a company known for apparel on its own. Yoeleo, OTOH, is not known as an apparel company, nor do many of us have products with that name on them. All of that is to say, I don't see much demand for jerseys featuring the Yoeleo name as the primary item of the design.


----------



## katrinayoeleo (Feb 5, 2015)

PhebeM said:


> it would be better to have the logo smaller on chest. Front and back like sponsored team. We did not get sponsored, why promoting?


There are chances that promotion comes first and then you may be chosen as the one we sponsor.


----------



## katrinayoeleo (Feb 5, 2015)

BlazingPedals said:


> Yoeleo is a Chinese company that makes, among other things, rims and wheels. When most of us buy branded jerseys, it's a brand that we own or a company known for apparel on its own. Yoeleo, OTOH, is not known as an apparel company, nor do many of us have products with that name on them. All of that is to say, I don't see much demand for jerseys featuring the Yoeleo name as the primary item of the design.


Good point of view and thanks for having some understanding on our company. Actually i think most people choose the cycling suits based on the performance and whether it fits well. China is a big apparel country and we have the confidence to produce good wearing suits that everyone can easily afford.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't find them offensive at all I like the blue but the white is ok too. Nobody cares what your jersey says guys. I have recently tried some Chinese cycling gear for the winter and I was pleasantly surprised. I'd try it if the price was right. 

Please though call it a kit not a suit. Jersey and shorts is fine too.

also it would be nice to know your labor force was well treated and fairly paid.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

PhebeM said:


> We did not get sponsored, why promoting?


lots of people that aren't sponsored wear jerseys with logos.

my personal favorite is a Continental jersey. I buy their tires and the logo, colors, fabric, and fit are perfect for my tastes.

if logos bother you, places like Nashbar offer tons of bland, generic stuff.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Oxtox said:


> lots of people that aren't sponsored wear jerseys with logos.
> 
> my personal favorite is a Continental jersey. I buy their tires and the logo, colors, fabric, and fit are perfect for my tastes.
> 
> if logos bother you, places like Nashbar offer tons of bland, generic stuff.


My favorite (other than the LBS jersey) is my Magic Hat #9 jersey. They may not pay me, but I pay myself in their product after a ride.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

NJBiker72 said:


> My favorite (other than the LBS jersey) is my Magic Hat #9 jersey. They may not pay me, but I pay myself in their product after a ride.


it's always amuses me that some of the people that are so adamant about wearing advertising without getting paid (ha! as if...) have no problem wearing Nike or similarly branded gear off the bike...

my second fave jersey is a Lotto SILENCE jersey...I bought it because I thought the SILENCE part lent itself to the admonition to STFU....


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Oxtox said:


> it's always amuses me that some of the people that are so adamant about wearing advertising without getting paid (ha! as if...) have no problem wearing Nike or similarly branded gear off the bike...
> 
> my second fave jersey is a Lotto SILENCE jersey...I bought it because I thought the SILENCE part lent itself to the admonition to STFU....


I don't like it for the most part but if it is a brand I like and/or it looks cool, I am supportive of it. Can't say I wear my old company jersey much anymore.


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

like them all - would wear any of them -


----------



## jaske5 (Feb 12, 2014)

Any word on pricing yet? Maybe send out samples for us to review. That would be cool.


----------



## katrinayoeleo (Feb 5, 2015)

Winn said:


> I don't find them offensive at all I like the blue but the white is ok too. Nobody cares what your jersey says guys. I have recently tried some Chinese cycling gear for the winter and I was pleasantly surprised. I'd try it if the price was right.
> 
> Please though call it a kit not a suit. Jersey and shorts is fine too.
> 
> also it would be nice to know your labor force was well treated and fairly paid.


Thank you for your kind words Winn!


----------



## katrinayoeleo (Feb 5, 2015)

cohiba7777 said:


> like them all - would wear any of them -


Thank you so much cohiba7777 .


----------

